# Controlled delivery of steroids from Greek internet source



## Arnold (Oct 4, 2010)

*Controlled delivery of steroids from Greek internet source*

A Chalmette man was arrested this week after receiving 500 anabolic steroid pills and four vials of testosterone ordered from Greece over the Internet, the St. Bernard Parish Sheriff???s Office said.

Lance Coopersmith, 22, 3522 Kings Drive, was arrested at his home Monday after a joint investigation by the St. Bernard Parish Sheriff???s Office, federal authorities and a State Police drug task force, the Sheriff???s Office said in a news release.

U.S. Customs Service officials intercepted the package recently and alerted local and state authorities. Coopersmith accepted the package, which was delivered by an undercover U.S. postal inspector, authorities said.

When agents of the sheriff???s Special Investigations Division, commanded by Col. Chad Clark, arrived at Coopersmith???s residence and served a search warrant they found the package of steroid pills and testosterone had been opened and was on the kitchen counter, St. Bernard Sheriff Jack Stephens said.

The 500 pills and four vials of testosterone have a street value of $5,400, authorities said.

Coopersmith admitted ordering the drugs from Greece via the Internet. He was booked with possession with intent to distribute the steroids and testosterone, Stephens said. He was released from St. Bernard Parish Prison 

source


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 4, 2010)

wasnt this from last week?


----------



## lifthvy (Oct 5, 2010)

Coopersmith admitted ordering the drugs from Greece via the Internet. He was booked with possession with intent to distribute the steroids and testosterone, Stephens said. He was released from St. Bernard Parish Prison 

^^^ At least we know where they came from.  "intent to distribute"??  Who the hell would he be distributing that small amount to?  Bullshit..that was personal use.  They want to charge him that way because it carries stiffer penalties.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 5, 2010)

lifthvy said:


> Coopersmith admitted ordering the drugs from Greece via the Internet. He was booked with possession with intent to distribute the steroids and testosterone, Stephens said. He was released from St. Bernard Parish Prison
> 
> ^^^ At least we know where they came from.  "intent to distribute"??  Who the hell would he be distributing that small amount to?  Bullshit..that was personal use.  They want to charge him that way because it carries stiffer penalties.



There are set quantities in the law that define being charged with intent to distribute.


----------



## Saney (Oct 5, 2010)

If they caught me, they'd charge me with attempting to distribute to the entire world


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 5, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> If they caught me, they'd charge me with attempting to distribute to the entire world


 where they FDa approved?


----------



## SUPERFLY1234 (Oct 5, 2010)

wtf, why don't leave us alone, we are not hurting anyone.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Oct 5, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> If they caught me, they'd charge me with attempting to distribute to the entire world


 In turkey it is  5 dollar fine


----------



## LAM (Oct 5, 2010)

SUPERFLY1234 said:


> wtf, why don't leave us alone, we are not hurting anyone.



you are ONLY supposed to use the DRUGS prescribed by Dr's and Big Pharm here in the US you know the game..nothing more than a complete waste of tax dollars for the Feds to worry about a guy and a couple vials of gear and some tabs.  drugs are drugs the difference for most from being legal and illegal is all politics.  if the Fed Gov was really so concerned with the "health" of the people the tobacco industry and their KNOWN carcinogens would be shut down ASAP.  unfortunately for us nobody on capital hill lobbies for steroids nor do they bring in billions of dollars of revenue which means more dividends annually for shareholders of tobacco stocks.


----------



## Deity (Oct 28, 2010)

LAM said:


> you are ONLY supposed to use the DRUGS prescribed by Dr's and Big Pharm here in the US you know the game..nothing more than a complete waste of tax dollars for the Feds to worry about a guy and a couple vials of gear and some tabs. drugs are drugs the difference for most from being legal and illegal is all politics. if the Fed Gov was really so concerned with the "health" of the people the tobacco industry and their KNOWN carcinogens would be shut down ASAP. unfortunately for us nobody on capital hill lobbies for steroids nor do they bring in billions of dollars of revenue which means more dividends annually for shareholders of tobacco stocks.


 
And this would be why Arnold needs to run for president ^^ Fuck the Dea/Fda


----------



## Mr.BTB (Oct 28, 2010)

5,400....what ever! in that case my SD has a street value of 3,000


----------



## ROID (Oct 28, 2010)

$5400 ??

I didn't know WP shipped from Greece.


on a serious note. This makes me a little paranoid that that much effort would be put into something so small.


----------



## LAM (Oct 28, 2010)

ROID said:


> $5400 ??
> 
> I didn't know WP shipped from Greece.
> 
> ...



no one really knows the whole story which sucks..unfortunately many young people can't keep their mouth shut about things they do.  it does seem that a larger number of these busts are happening to younger guys.


----------



## themoreyouknow (Oct 28, 2010)

ROID said:


> $5400 ??
> 
> *I didn't know WP shipped from Greece.*



LOL

and a few vials and 500 pills and he got intent to distribute?? wow

why dont they worry about people selling drugs to kids rather than us...


----------



## ROID (Oct 28, 2010)

LAM said:


> no one really knows the whole story which sucks..unfortunately many young people can't keep their mouth shut about things they do.  it does seem that a larger number of these busts are happening to younger guys.




agreed.  

It seems to me that the guys in there early 20s have the maturity of a 15 yr old.  I mean, they act like I would have acted when i was 15. I'm only 28 now, but it just seems like that's the trend.


----------



## awhites1 (Oct 28, 2010)

5400? wow, if i could ship just 4 bottles and 500 pills a month i'ld be banking. are they basing those of prescription w/ out insurance prices?... or pull a number out my ass prices?


----------



## unclem (Feb 18, 2011)

i kept saying greece is on the customs alert list its the country not a city. its all gone over real hard if your name dont sound like the address its going to, bango its thrown away or cd.


----------



## supperfly1977 (Feb 18, 2011)

see man fuge that go to hrt doctor man why even risk it who want to be locked up in a cell all day.


----------



## SFW (Feb 18, 2011)

ROID said:


> $5400 ??
> 
> I didn't know WP shipped from Greece.


 
Lol


----------



## Imosted (Feb 18, 2011)

He is just an unlucky guy, there are probably thousands of packages passing through customs every week with bunch of juice and pills in them, and they found one guy to show off how good they are at the customs searching for 'dangerous' and illegal substances.







Dark Geared God said:


> In turkey it is  5 dollar fine



Bro Steroids are Legal to use and sell in Turkey...there is no law against them


----------



## stronger4ever (Feb 19, 2011)

ROID said:


> $5400 ??
> 
> I didn't know WP shipped from Greece.
> 
> ...



Lol I'll give you reps when I get on my computer.


----------



## malfeasance (Feb 19, 2011)

LAM said:


> no one really knows the whole story which sucks..unfortunately many young people can't keep their mouth shut about things they do. it does seem that a larger number of these busts are happening to younger guys.


 The whole story is that customs caught it and referred it to the locals, who decided to follow through on the case by making the delivery and then executing a warrant.  There is not a hint in ths story that this had anything to do with a young guy who could not keep his mouth shut.


----------



## Lordsks (Feb 19, 2011)

There seems to be more of this happening in this area. LA. I remember awhile back there where a few other busts from the same area.


----------



## AmM (Feb 20, 2011)

Customs, Sheriff Office, State Police Drug Task Force, there's got to be more to this. You know how much money was spent to arrest a guy for 500 pills and 4 vials. It doesn't make sense. How are they going to prove that the street value of this small amount was $5,400?


----------



## TGB1987 (Feb 20, 2011)

ROID said:


> $5400 ??
> 
> *I didn't know WP shipped from Greece.*
> 
> ...


 
Funny guy.  LOL .   It makes you a little more hesistant to order over the internet.  This could happen to anyone.  If they decide to make a spectacle of you for a small order.  They can do it.   They can do what they want because it is illegal to buy AAS in a lot of countries.


----------



## Roughneck_91 (Feb 20, 2011)

NEVER sign for packages... 

And if and when they decided to come anyway, and present their warrant, it will be shocking and you WILL be confused and disoriented by the whole thing (unless its happened to you before, but still possible). 

You have to muster only ONE word... Lawyer... and then that's it... don't say a motherfucking word (you don't have to as much as they will grind on you and tell you you do).


----------



## alphabolic (Feb 20, 2011)

Roughneck_91 said:


> NEVER sign for packages...
> 
> And if and when they decided to come anyway, and present their warrant, it will be shocking and you WILL be confused and disoriented by the whole thing (unless its happened to you before, but still possible).
> 
> You have to muster only ONE word... Lawyer... and then that's it... don't say a motherfucking word (you don't have to as much as they will grind on you and tell you you do).


 
so what are you saying? that if they do show up at your house and you tell them you want your lawyer then they're simply gonna walk away? and isnt it suspicious enough for somebody to automatically bring up the word "lawyer" instead of just denying it from the start?

and if they say you gotta sign for the package, then you're saying to just call it a loss and not sign when the delivery man has the package waiting right in front of you? i've heard a bunch of people saying they had to sign and did it. 

the only way i could see them really nailing you with any charge is if they can prove you ordered it by obtaining the western union records or searching your house and finding the gear.  how hard is it for them to obtain your WU records?


----------



## TGB1987 (Feb 20, 2011)

Roughneck_91 said:


> NEVER sign for packages...
> 
> And if and when they decided to come anyway, and present their warrant, it will be shocking and you WILL be confused and disoriented by the whole thing (unless its happened to you before, but still possible).
> 
> You have to muster only ONE word... Lawyer... and then that's it... don't say a motherfucking word (you don't have to as much as they will grind on you and tell you you do).


 
Some places require you to sign so they know you recieved your pack, to prevent people from trying to get a reship.  Also Not signing is not going to save you if your name is on the pack which it should be.  Not signing for mail is going to raise a red flag.  When have you not signed for any mail that has come to your house.  What reason would you have to not sign a package with your name on it.  By not signing you are letting them know that you know something illegal is in the pack.  If you sign you could always play dumb and be like what is this.  Either way if it was intercepted you are more than likely doomed.  Never say more than you have to which is nothing.  If they want to bust you they will and there isn't much you can do.


----------



## tjsulli (Feb 20, 2011)

some time postal service worker will ask for a signature just because they do not no any better so refusing to sign there's a good chance your basically kissing your money & your gear goodbye


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Feb 20, 2011)

bump


----------



## Roughneck_91 (Feb 20, 2011)

"Not signing for mail is going to raise a red flag." - Guess what dude, you are in the middle of a controlled delivery operating under DEA authority... flags are already up and waving.

Law isn't some bullshit game where you are doing something that might make them think something, which makes you think something...no, it's how things can be used in court....

PROSECUTOR:
Officer Ballbreaker, can you tell the jury whether or not the defendant signed for the package containing (xxxxxx)?

WITNESS:
Yes. The defendant (points at you) signed for the package acknowledging ownership...

The prosecutor is not going to ask whether or not you were a nice guy, cooperative, concerned about anything... and your lawyer isn't going to ask either. Why? Because officers on scene don't have to say ANYTHING other than the information that can be used against you.

I for one don't think it's unreasonable, given todays terror threats and atmosphere, to not sign for strange packages... 

Which brings us to part 2. Say you don't sign for anything, then the UO will go back and communicate it to command. That guy will likely be in contact with the DA and they will decide right there whether or not they want to proceed with the warrant.

If you turn down a package, and they still knock on your door, your not going to talk your way out of it. They either have something else on you or they have something they can leverage against you. So... dont say shit except "lawyer" immediately... first thing... that way anything that is said after that (which there shouldn't be but no one is perfect) could possibly be dismissed because you requested council.


----------



## malfeasance (Feb 20, 2011)

It does not work that way.  They will already have the warrant issued at the time of delivery.  They do not need you to sign for it.  They will execute the warrant as it is delivered, seize your computer, bank records, WU receipt, and so on.

Any questions?


----------



## Roughneck_91 (Feb 20, 2011)

malfeasance said:


> It does not work that way.  They will already have the warrant issued at the time of delivery.  They do not need you to sign for it.  They will execute the warrant as it is delivered, seize your computer, bank records, WU receipt, and so on.
> 
> Any questions?



I don't think you are understanding what I said...


----------



## alphabolic (Feb 20, 2011)

malfeasance said:


> It does not work that way. They will already have the warrant issued at the time of delivery. They do not need you to sign for it. They will execute the warrant as it is delivered, seize your computer, bank records, WU receipt, and so on.
> 
> Any questions?


 
well this is comforting....odds of this happening with a small order?


----------



## malfeasance (Feb 20, 2011)

Roughneck_91 said:


> I don't think you are understanding what I said...


 Sure I did.  You said, "Say you don't sign for anything, then the UO will go back and communicate it to command. That guy will likely be in contact with the DA and they will decide right there whether or not they want to proceed with the warrant."  I said, on the contrary - they will already have the warrant before attempting delivery.  It is the same for other contraband.  There was a mayor in some town who was having marijuana delivered to his house.  They let it go through, had the search warrant ready, even shot the dogs.  You can probably Google that one.


----------



## malfeasance (Feb 20, 2011)

alphabolic said:


> well this is comforting....odds of this happening with a small order?


Small. BUT - this news story Prince posted was a small order, so the odds are not zero, particularly on international orders.  Remember, no probable cause is needed to inspect goods being imported.


----------



## 2B1 (Feb 20, 2011)

Roughneck_91 said:


> "Not signing for mail is going to raise a red flag." - Guess what dude, you are in the middle of a controlled delivery operating under DEA authority... flags are already up and waving.
> 
> Law isn't some bullshit game where you are doing something that might make them think something, which makes you think something...no, it's how things can be used in court....
> 
> ...





malfeasance said:


> It does not work that way.  They will already have the warrant issued at the time of delivery.  They do not need you to sign for it.  They will execute the warrant as it is delivered, seize your computer, bank records, WU receipt, and so on.
> 
> Any questions?





Roughneck_91 said:


> I don't think you are understanding what I said...





malfeasance said:


> Sure I did.  You said, "Say you don't sign for anything, then the UO will go back and communicate it to command. That guy will likely be in contact with the DA and they will decide right there whether or not they want to proceed with the warrant."  I said, on the contrary - they will already have the warrant before attempting delivery.  It is the same for other contraband.  There was a mayor in some town who was having marijuana delivered to his house.  They let it go through, had the search warrant ready, even shot the dogs.  You can probably Google that one.




Both of you are saying the same thing in different ways.  1) Given the situation, you're fucked no matter what you do so why give them anything more to use against you. 2) Whether you sign for the package is of little consequence.  Warrant has already been issued and operation is a go obviously, (so why not just sign for it anyways).  Caveat 1:  Roughneck points out that based on your chosen action at the time of delivery, the already issued warrant can not be enforced were it to seem prudent.  That seems like sound logic to me.  There's another caveat in there somewhere but I can't remember it.


----------



## Imosted (Feb 20, 2011)

If you are getting an order which is going to be send to you without the signature requirement then you can use a fake name, also when you send money through wu you can use the same fake name which i did in the past, only thing you have to make sure is that to get it ship to your address with regular mail and you will get your shit, if not you will receive a seizure letter to your address with the fake name you used which also happened to me, after the seizure letter and my address was in the system,couple of months later, my neighbor moved out, so the house next to me was for rental for 4 months, so i used the same deal, fake name for shipping, wu and gave my neighbors address so i just checked his mail box every couple days and got my shit...

if the post guy is not an idiot then he is not gonna ask you for signature if he does then there is nothing to do but say i don't know this person.


----------



## Lordsks (Feb 20, 2011)

It's very simple. There will be a postal inspector at your door asking you to sign for the pack. You guys should know your regular mail guy. If he's been delivering your mail for the past few years and then out of the blue you have someone new holding your pack looking for a sig. 

Just get a po box large enough for whatever and pick it up in the evenings.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 20, 2011)

Pills and vials show up way too easily going through an Xray machine (in case your source isn't already being watched). Overseas is risky.


----------



## alphabolic (Feb 20, 2011)

Mudge said:


> Pills and vials show up way too easily going through an Xray machine (in case your source isn't already being watched). Overseas is risky.


 
then why do such a small % of shipments gets seized?  and what are the odds that they go after you even more then just seizing your package?


----------

